# new Sweetie pictures! *more pics added*



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2 ... 1277586794
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2 ... 1277586794
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2 ... 1277586794

what a lad!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

*Re: new Sweetie pictures!*

I love the bum splat photo. How adorable!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: new Sweetie pictures!*

 these are all very cute!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: new Sweetie pictures!*

That butt picture was too adorable, he looked so comfy


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: new Sweetie pictures!*

Great pics!  My favorite was the 4th one down.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

*Re: new Sweetie pictures!*

Yay! I'm home & can look at them now! 
I just love #3 & #5! So cute! I wanna pinch that little butt! :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*Re: new Sweetie pictures!*



LarryT said:


> Great pics!  My favorite was the 4th one down.


this is the typical, ever so heart-warming, Sweetie expression.  that's him as a kid: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=6 ... =714763205


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

*Re: new Sweetie pictures!*

i absolutely love this one: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7 ... =714763205


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwee!! I love his baby picture - & the one of him in the bag with his teeth! Sweetie has such an expressive face! He really is a sweetie.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sweetie has such a toothy grin.

It's adorable ^-^


----------

